# What a crappie day.



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

After a pm from a good friend(thanks a ton), i headed out to see what all the fuss was about. Sure enough, when i launched at the north marina there were several dozen people already fishing the banks.
I motored to a likely looking spot and set up shop.
I threw several different types of jigs for 2 hours before finally getting a bite on a ratso. It was a nice 10" crappie. Another half hour went by before the next fish. Same lure again. I got bored and started throwing out different things. I put on a #5 black/silver rapala and threw it out. About half way back to the boat it got nailed. A sweet 13" crappie! Over the next 30 minutes i caught my limit of 10 nice crappies from 10" to 13". My stomach is already growling at that point. 
Instead of going home with 63* surface temps i went up to the north dike to troll for some wipers. As soon as i got my rattle rap out to 120' the pole bent hard. A nice 15" wiper. The wind came up pretty hard shortly after so i turned for the marina. Another 200 yards and the other pole went off! An 18" wiper! Woohoo, what a fun day. 10 crappies and 2 wipers for my trouble. They were on the bottom when i started and right on the surface when i filled up. Very aggressive too. There were over 40 people there when i left and 6 boats in the marina. A bit crowded as usual with the crappie spawn. 
I just got done eahing Shore Lunch beer battered crappie fillets with my family. Enough for tomorrow night left over still.
Pics in a bit. 8)
[attachment=1:20foborm]Crappie at willard inline 1.JPG[/attachment:20foborm]
[attachment=0:20foborm]fish tacos.JPG[/attachment:20foborm]


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice job! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great day thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, yes, in case you didn't notice the cleaning station at Willard North opened yesterday.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Troll said:


> Oh, yes, in case you didn't notice the cleaning station at Willard North opened yesterday.


I noticed. The new electric knife is awesome too!!! Filleted them all in less than 10 minutes start to finish.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

They have an electric knife there at the station?
Is that very sanitary?

PS, nice job on the fish catchin


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work man! Those beasts sure do cook up tasty.


----------



## thepenguin (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice catchin Brody. Thanks for the report. Will you be out there tomorrow? I'm going sometime probably in the afternoon.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

huntnbum said:


> They have an electric knife there at the station?
> Is that very sanitary?
> 
> PS, nice job on the fish catchin


No, they have a place to plug one in if you bring your own. It's mounted up near the ceiling to keep the water away from it, so bring an extention if your knife has a short cord.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work.. Willard sounds awesome. I really want to get up there.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> They have an electric knife there at the station?
> Is that very sanitary?
> 
> PS, nice job on the fish catchin


No, Troll is right. You can plug your own in at the cleaning station.
As for being sanitary att he cleaning station, i don't even want to think about the diseases and bacteria on them. I just close my eyes and humm while i fillet my fish.
[attachment=0:3kplnewc]puking.gif[/attachment:3kplnewc]


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Sweet Brody! I am going out monday with a forum member that has never caught a wiper.I hope we find 'em. I just might sneak out sunday afternoon with the kid and see if we can get some of them crappies.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

dude... i have never caught a crappie and i am from texas and after seeing those pictures makes me want to try. those are huge... arent they? they sure look good and tasty. nice catch on those and that wiper.


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

I went out to Willard last night with two friends, hoping to catch crappie or whatever would bite. I'm trying to get one of my friends who came hooked on fishing. Anyway, we didn't get a single bite, while people all around us were catching fish left and right. We finally asked someone what they were using. He was quite helpful, and showed us how he was fishing, but we still ended up with nada. I'm gonna figure it out sometime, I hope before my friend loses interest in learning to fish. For us, it was a CRAPPY, not a crappie day.


----------

